# Sticky  Firmware update available for Panasonic DMPBD60/70/80



## tonyvdb

There is a firmware update available for Panasonic DMPBD60/70/80

Version 2.4 has been released, see here for the download or install using the automatic update via the player its self.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks for the heads up Tony, I'll definitely update shortly. Any idea what the update is for?


----------



## nova

All I can find on this update is;
1. BD disc playability improvement
2. VIERA CAST improvement
from the Panasonic site


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Mark, it does seem pretty like a pretty generic, no frills update. Thanks for the post.


----------



## tonyvdb

There is a firmware update available for Panasonic DMPBD60/70/80

Version 2.4 has been released, see here for the download or install using the automatic update via the player its self.
This version updates VIERA CAST.


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware 2.5 available for the Panasonic DMP BD60/70/80. 
Use the direct network update or use the links below to download.
The BD60/70 is here
The BD80 is Here

Fixes: 
1. BD disc playability
2. VIERA CAST stability


----------



## dbshelton

Just updated my BD-60 today. The discs seem to load faster and the problems I was having with a couple of my BluRay discs not starting at their beginning disappeared. I'm happy now!


----------



## tonyvdb

New firmware update Ver 2.64 for the 60, 70 and 80 and Im sure newer models as well just released. My BD60 just did the auto update tonight.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I am amazed I still own this little 60!! I give my PS3 more spin time then my 60, but I think i'll be taking this one to our living room and spin it more as my POS Sharp AQUOS is starting to act up and tossed to goodwill.

Thanks for the heads up on the firmware update btw.


----------

